# First Colorado trip BOOKED!



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey all - I just booked my first ever ski trip - heading to Colorado for a week in the second week of April and I couldn't be more pumped!!! I've wanted to visit CO since I was about 8 years old and it's finally happening.

Found a super cheap flight (<$300 round trip from VT) and my friend lives in Denver so I'm set for a place to stay. A few of the guys I work with might even be able to hook me up with free/discounted tix. I can't believe this is happening!! :yahoo:

I've been poking around other people's travel threads getting some good tips, but if you guys have any advice for me on my first winter vacation, I'm all ears. I'm sure spring shredding in April is its own beast. Obviously the weather will probably dictate where I'll end up riding, but ideally I'd like to do 3 days (thinking Fri, Mon, Tues to avoid crowds?) and spend each day at a different resort. I just want to experience it all. I know many members of this forum shred the CO, so you guys are the first people I turn to. Thanks!


----------



## maybeitsjustme (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats man. You will love Colorado. I find it hard to leave every time I'm there. 

Luckily, I get out at least three times a season. If I could only convince my wife that we should live there..


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

M.C._Dub said:


> Obviously the weather will probably dictate where I'll end up riding, but ideally I'd like to do 3 days (thinking Fri, Mon, Tues to avoid crowds?) and spend each day at a different resort. I just want to experience it all.


If I had 3 days in Colorado the 2nd week in April and I was staying in Denver, I would plan to hit Copper Mountain, Arapaho Basin and Loveland.

A Basin and Loveland will be great that time of year and Copper has some very high elevations that will have great snow. A Basin and Loveland are not resorts...they are ski areas that have very interesting terrain. Copper is a full on ski resort and it is huge.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice. I want to get out there. Might try to take my own 2-3 day trip out there in late March or April. A bit nervous about whether or not I will be one of those susceptible to altitude sickness but i guess that is something I will see if/when I get there.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Soul06 said:


> Nice. I want to get out there. Might try to take my own 2-3 day trip out there in late March or April. A bit nervous about whether or not I will be one of those susceptible to altitude sickness but i guess that is something I will see if/when I get there.


I've thought about this as well. I've only ever shredded the 4,000ft mtns we have here in VT, so this will be a BIG step up in terms of height. Plus I love long steep runs without stopping. I'll probably be gassed by the time I get to the bottom of an easy blue! Guess we'll find out


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Soul06 said:


> Nice. I want to get out there. Might try to take my own 2-3 day trip out there in late March or April. A bit nervous about whether or not I will be one of those susceptible to altitude sickness but i guess that is something I will see if/when I get there.


Meh, don't sweat it. Like you said, there's only one way to find out. Be in good shape and stay hydrated to minimize it, but some people are just plain more susceptible to it than others, regardless of their physical fitness.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

d2cycles said:


> If I had 3 days in Colorado the 2nd week in April and I was staying in Denver, I would plan to hit Copper Mountain, Arapaho Basin and Loveland.
> 
> A Basin and Loveland will be great that time of year and Copper has some very high elevations that will have great snow. A Basin and Loveland are not resorts...they are ski areas that have very interesting terrain. Copper is a full on ski resort and it is huge.


Pretty much the general consensus I've heard from a few different people. Only exceptions are one recommended Winter Park and a few others mentioned Keystone just because it's so huge and has night skiing. Plus the obligatory Vail recommendations, but I feel like that's too big of a haul for a day trip from Denver? And $$$$$$


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Condoms.....lots of condoms..........STD's are freakin' rampant in the mountains.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

M.C._Dub said:


> Pretty much the general consensus I've heard from a few different people. Only exceptions are one recommended Winter Park and a few others mentioned Keystone just because it's so huge and has night skiing. Plus the obligatory Vail recommendations, but I feel like that's too big of a haul for a day trip from Denver? And $$$$$$


You may want to check on the night skiing at Keystone...I think it ends after the March spring break


----------



## Blazin' Raisin (Feb 27, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Condoms.....lots of condoms..........STD's are freakin' rampant in the mountains.


I don't really know about this but BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Dude you'll have a freakin blast whatever you do. I've been once to Vail last year and going again end of Feb. I also worried about the altitude so did everything "they" said - no caffeine, no alcohol, lots of rest, lots of water. Then later I find out none of that matters you just get it or not. At least stay hydrated.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Altitude sickness is strange. I got it the first time I was hiking in Colorado at only about 7 or 8 thousand feet. Lasted a whole week and never went away.

Then about 8 years later I went bowhunting on federal land out near Yampa, camped at 10,000 feet and stayed 9 days. Did a lot of hiking every day in heavy timber up to 12,000 feet and only had a minor bout of altitude sickness on my very first day and that was it. 

So I wonder if it's something that you can become acclimated to long term even if you not there very often? Because like I said it was several years between my two trips out there. Very strange.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty sure I got crabs from ridin' the chair at Vail.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Pretty sure I got crabs from ridin' the chair at Vail.


"The chair" must be the nickname for one of the workers at Vail? 
I kid I kid lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

M.C._Dub said:


> Pretty much the general consensus I've heard from a few different people. Only exceptions are one recommended Winter Park and a few others mentioned Keystone just because it's so huge and has night skiing. Plus the obligatory Vail recommendations, but I feel like that's too big of a haul for a day trip from Denver? And $$$$$$


Keystone will be closed by the second week of April. Vail isn't a haul from Denver it's a straight shot there but the question is if it will be fully open or not. 

Second week in April is about when things start to close for the bigger resorts.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice so far guys. Any tips on the actual scene once I'm out there? Things like temps and weather for April in CO, progression of runs, great places to eat/drink etc.? 

I imagine April will be sunny and pretty warm so obviously spring wear but how have winds been for you guys this year? What I mean by progression is where should I start, given the length of runs, deepness of snowpack and altitude. I consider myself a very good advanced rider on East coast mountains, but I imagine there's still a learning curve to riding the Rockies, so I shouldn't just send it first run right off the bat. I also love the trees but admittedly know the bare minimum about avy gear & safety.

It's probably not a huge deal and I know I'm going to have a blast once I get out there, I'm just the kind of person who likes to do plenty of research on where I'm going. Not like most tourists who show up to the resort utterly clueless about _everything_.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're asking about Weather 2 months ahead of schedule. Last year all it did was snow and then snow some more, and when we thought it was done snowing you guessed it we got more SNOW. Year before that it was 55 degrees and sunny every single day. Opensnow.com is your best forecast. 

Our snowpack is deadly it will kill you if you don't know what you're doing. In fact right off the chairlift is the worst they make pungi pits for tourists to fall into and die then they steal your credit cards. 

There are only Avalanches in the trees and only there. Especially in bounds, no resort takes care of this EVER.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> In fact right off the chairlift is the worst they make pungi pits for tourists to fall into and die then they steal your credit cards.
> 
> There are only Avalanches in the trees and only there. Especially in bounds, no resort takes care of this EVER.


I can't wait to fall into one and immediately break every bone in my body. Chairs are overrated. Super pungi death pits are the tits. I bet they have special ninja cowboys that tell you where to park then steal your car and run you over too!

And obviously everybody knows the freshest lines, deepest snow and fewest crowds are on the groomers. Prolly where I'll stay all the time. All day e'ery day.

So. Pumped.


----------

